# Best way to catch thumbs



## KRich Frogger (Feb 15, 2013)

So im looking for a good way to trap/catch thumbs. The GS background i made over a year ago on one of my tanks as decide to detach from the glass and the pair that is in the tank has made the back side of the background there new hangout and even started laying all the eggs back there on the glass. Any and all ideas are appreciated thanks


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Not sure it would help in your situation if the frogs are behind the background, but the best and easiest way I've found to catch thumbs (and other frogs) is the frog tube! 

Go to Lowes or any hardware store and get a Plastic Tubeguard for fluorescent bulbs. You can also go to petsmart and grab the gravel tubes used for aquariums. Either or works. The frogs never see it coming and it allows you to catch them with minimal stress for you and for the frog.

Maybe you can work the tube up the background and entice the frog into jumping into the tube?

Best of luck!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

one at a time while theyre out and about. But you know.....if theyre happy and laying eggs then maybe you should just leave it.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

With a clear plastic cup, when the frogs are on the glass or on the background you can trap them easily. If they are hidden, it is impossible!


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Another solution that worked for me with a shy pair of varaderos was to build a trap.

Ok, so I didn't build anything. I used a cleaned water bottle, one of the smaller ones, and placed a small chunk of banana in the back. I placed the entire thing in the Viv and waited. Of course you need to keep the mouth of the bottle close to somewhere where the frogs can get in. I just laid mine on the side in the leaf litter.

It took a few days but the frogs eventually figured out how to get the flies and microfauna congregating there, once they were inside, I simply reached in, put my finger over the hole, and presto, caught frogs.

Gonna give Scott 1/2 credit for this as about the time I thought of it, he randomly suggested doing the same thing, thus confirming the idea.

Of course, the clear tube idea is great as well. I bought one tube and cut it down into several catchers. I also lightly flame polish the cut edges as they can be sharp. If you were to accidentally pin a leg you could conceivably cut a frog. I always keep these handy in the frog room, they fit perfectly over the round parts of a bakers rack and they're a nice thing to give away to new froggers who come to visit.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

And on a side note, I've built simple reef traps with the same idea using anything from small water bottles up to a large 5 gallon ozarka bottle. In this case, I would cut the bottle at the neck and flip the neck around and then silicone it in place facing back inside the bottle.

Aqua life/Lifegaurd also now makes clear acrylic traps with a guillotine door that you drop via a fishing line. I could see this working as well.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I swear by the 'catch tube' for catching the small, fast frogs. Mostly because I'm slow and clumsy 

Lately, I've been shipping them in their catch tube. It seems to give them a fair bit of room while keeping things compact and safe. You can lay several of them side by side and on top of each other in a shipping box. With the ends wedged against the foam insert, they don't budge inside the box. I cut the tubes to the right length to fit just so in the box, and then I go frog hunting. 

I've used various methods to securely cap the ends for the trip but have yet to find a very good one. Any suggestions?

eta: I stuff plants into the tube too (creeping fig, whatever fits) to give them cover and cushion.


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Foam plugs cut from filter foam would seemingly be the best.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

frogface said:


> I've used various methods to securely cap the ends for the trip but have yet to find a very good one. Any suggestions?


Open cell foam plugs would work great.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

does this offer apply to me 



ZookeeperDoug said:


> Of course, the clear tube idea is great as well. I bought one tube and cut it down into several catchers. I also lightly flame polish the cut edges as they can be sharp. If you were to accidentally pin a leg you could conceivably cut a frog. I always keep these handy in the frog room, they fit perfectly over the round parts of a bakers rack and they're a nice thing to give away to new froggers who come to visit.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm picturing the open cell foam plug as being soft. What keeps it secure in the catch tube?


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

whitethumb said:


> does this offer apply to me


No freeloader.... 

Wait, didn't I already give you one anyway?


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

frogface said:


> I'm picturing the open cell foam plug as being soft. What keeps it secure in the catch tube?


You would need to cut it to be a bit larger in diameter than the tube, so when pushed inside, the pressure of it trying to expand holds in in place. I'd tape the end with a bit of masking tape to be certain.

This is how Carolina biological ships fruit flies btw. They're sent in small vials with round foam plugs. They probably sell them as supplies, but I bet aquarium filter foam or something else would be suitable.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks, I'm going to look into that. Do some experimenting. I like wedging the tube inside the box but worry that foam would push in. I'll give it a test run and see what happens.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

lmao.... i honestly never got one. 



ZookeeperDoug said:


> No freeloader....
> 
> Wait, didn't I already give you one anyway?


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

whitethumb said:


> lmao.... i honestly never got one.


I can give you one. Better yet though, why not grab one of those tubes. I'll cut it down and we can make several.


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> Open cell foam plugs would work great.


Doug,
You owe me a coke. =)


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

frogface said:


> I'm picturing the open cell foam plug as being soft. What keeps it secure in the catch tube?


Kris, filter foam isn't very soft. It's frequently used as a drainage layer and supports all of the substrate etc... The denser stuff should retain its shape very well.


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

I have found the best way to catch mine is to wait until they are sleeping. Use a flash light to find them and then either remove the film can/brom they are in or nudge them into a deli cup.


----------

